# opinions on AquaTop-CF-400UV-Canister-Filter



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

These are a few similar canisters sold under various names (Jebo Lifetech 838, B28 Newport, Odyssea CS4, Perfect, Jebao etc). Some have been reviewed on this and other sites. Shop around because they can be had cheaper at the big auction site.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the CF-500UV. It's a good canister. Very quiet, doesn't leak, tons of room for media, and the price is definitely right. 

The cons...the spray bar was a little flimsy, but workable. It has a smidge of media blow by the way it's designed. No big deal really, I resolved this by custom cutting some quilt filling for fine media in one of the baskets. 

Would I buy another, absolutely, I'm preparing to get another Aquatop for my 30 as a matter of fact.

On a side note, the UV is probably useless. I did the calculations on dwell time and frankly the pumps are moving water way to fast for the UV to really do it's thing. It doesn't hurt to have it, but I wouldn't let it be the feature that sells you on the canister. Also, the CF-400UV moves a lot of water if it's anything like mine...might be overkill for a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Calamity (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the Help guys. Just to give some more parameters the budget I am working with is roughly 100 including the media if possible. Wasserpest took a look at some of those canister filters you mentioned, and they seem cheap ( read some reviews about the cases and fitting cracking during 1st disconnects) have you had any personal experience with them?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

I own a CF300, CF500 and the AT300. I like them all. VERY quiet. Silent as could be. They have all been very reliable, easy to use. As stated the only thing was kinda flimsy spray bar but nothing to worry about. Not like your going to be abusing the spray bar. I bought all 3 of mine from Truaqua.

http://truaqua.com/aquarium-canister-filters.html


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

the UV is pretty much moot inside canisters.

There is too much flow for the UV to do anything minus possibly clear up your tank from green water when you get that type of bloom.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm running the Sunsun 302 on my 29g. It is the same thing. Working awesome for me.


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

ive had the 400 running on my 50 gallon for about 2 weeks now, so far its been great, dont hear it at all


----------



## Calamity (Nov 8, 2011)

So I have decided to go with a Aquatop filter. But now the question is what size/model to go with, I will be adding more plants and a large stock of inverts (hopping to make it a display/ breeder) to the tank when the filtration is cycled in. Which Aquatop model do you all think will give me superior filtration for the tank? I am leaning more towards over-filtering the tank than under-filtering it just for the cost factor (model wise), the other concern that I have is what will give me the best flow/circulation in my tank. Thanks again for the advice and info on your personal experiences, looking forward to more input.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Calamity said:


> So I have decided to go with a Aquatop filter. But now the question is what size/model to go with, I will be adding more plants and a large stock of inverts (hopping to make it a display/ breeder) to the tank when the filtration is cycled in. Which Aquatop model do you all think will give me superior filtration for the tank? I am leaning more towards over-filtering the tank than under-filtering it just for the cost factor (model wise), the other concern that I have is what will give me the best flow/circulation in my tank. Thanks again for the advice and info on your personal experiences, looking forward to more input.


If you are considering over filtering then definitely go for the CF-400. You can always slow them down. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Cf400


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Daximus beat me to it. But i would say the same. Do the cf400.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great filter I have 2 of them and could not be happier, 402 and 302


----------



## humblepie (Jan 31, 2012)

The 302/402/CF300 models Can be found for $40 to $50 each. The 303/403/CF400 models can be found for $80-$90 each.

Personally I would go with two of the smaller ones if looking to over filtrate. Being able to stagger them for maintenance cycles is also nice. You'll get great flow and filtration.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

What humble said is a really good point also gives you two returns to make sure you get good flow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Calamity (Nov 8, 2011)

humblepie said:


> The 302/402/CF300 models Can be found for $40 to $50 each. The 303/403/CF400 models can be found for $80-$90 each.
> 
> Personally I would go with two of the smaller ones if looking to over filtrate. Being able to stagger them for maintenance cycles is also nice. You'll get great flow and filtration.


Wow great idea, went to aquatops site and look at official retailers, the one selling them for the cheapest is truaqua.com. now I just need help deciding on which one to go with:


(x2) CF300 3-Stage Canister Filter - 264 gph ( http://truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-300.html ) 49.99 (x2 99.98) (no UV)

-OR-

(x2) AT-200 Canister Filter - 211 gph ( http://truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-at-200.html ) 49.99 (x2 99.98) (no UV)

-OR-

(x2) EF-200 Canister Filter - 211 gph ( http://truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-ef-200.html ) 49.99 (x2 99.98) (no UV, but controllable flow rate)

Which one of the three do you think i should go with for my needs? Also if anyone who reads this knows where to get them cheaper a link would be much appreciated. Thanks again guys/gals for helping me out


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Calamity said:


> Wow great idea, went to aquatops site and look at official retailers, the one selling them for the cheapest is truaqua.com. now I just need help deciding on which one to go with:
> 
> 
> (x2) CF300 3-Stage Canister Filter - 264 gph ( http://truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-300.html ) 49.99 (x2 99.98) (no UV)
> ...


If you read back to a few posts where I posted. I actually posted the link to Truaqua. You won't find any cheaper price anywhere. I've had great service from them along with great price and I believe the shipping is free to from them.

Beings its planted tank. You don't need carbon. If it were me I'd use 2 of the cf300 and put a ball valve on the output of each one inline to control flow.


----------



## Calamity (Nov 8, 2011)

I decided to go with (x2) CF300 3-Stage Canister Filter - 264 gph ( http://truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-300.html ) 49.99 (x2 99.98) (no UV) and the media for them came to 129.98, 30 dollars over my budget but I am very happy with my purchase. They still seem yet to have shipped my order 1 day after ordering (bubble said it would have been shipped by now), but ill keep checking back. Ill keep you guys updated as to how the filters and the tank work out, thanks again for all the help, best wishes and I will keep the updates coming. 

Thanks again to:
Aquaticfan 
humblepie
Wasserpest 
NWA-Planted
Daximus 
sbarbee54
Naekuh 
smracer31
Sugardaddy1979


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got a Aquatop cf300 acouple 3 weeks ago and my 29g ACF tank is right beside my head. I took a 1/2" peice of pvc and drillied several holes in it and installed vertically to get better flow and not get to high a current, ended up drilling 1 hole above the water line so I can tell the darn thing was running. Sofar I like it, I put 1500 grams ceramic rings in it along with the filters.


----------

